# Transition from a new pitched patio to an existing level patio



## barlav (Sep 20, 2009)

Hi,
Last year I built a paver patio for the sole purpose of putting a hot tub on it. It was just made big enough for the spa. I used pavers because I want to extend the patio over time and I want it to match instead of having a concrete pad and pavers. This year I am adding more of the patio pavers (same ones I used for the existing patio) around the spa for more of a walk way and seating area. The patio that the hot tub rests on is level with no pitch. The new patio will have a normal pitch to it and will be adjacent to the hot tub patio on two sides. I am trying to determine a plan for how to make the transition between the two. I am currently considering two options. I'm wondering if there are any other options or flaws in what I am considering and which would look best?

1. Leave a space (A few inches or so) between the adjacent sides of the existing patio and the new patio and then fill in with some decorative stone or something. My thoughts are that this will look good and provide some separation and maybe make the difference between the level vs. pitched patio less obvious?

2. Butt right up to the existing patio on both adjacent sides. I think this would also look good but wondering how it will look as the new patio pitches along it's run. I am also wondering if it would be such a good idea to dig right up to where the existing patio ends and if I would run into any kind of stabilty issues? The last thing I need is the patio giving out with a 6000lb hot tub on it! The current patio has 2 courses of retaining wall blocks around the perimeter. Each block is 3.5" high. And the top block is glued to the bottom block with construction adhesive. There is at least 6" of crusher run under the blocks. The hot tub rests entirely on the inside pavers and they have about 12" crusher run under them and a 1" sand base. The new patio is going to have a 4" base which will require me to dig down about 7" to give enough room for base,sand and 1.5" thick pavers. So, since I only need to go down 7", maybe that wouldn't pose any stability issues with the existing patio since I would barely make it to the top of the stone base that it rests on?

3. Any other transition possibilities?

Thanks for any insights!

Here is a photo of the existing patio before the spa was placed on it if that helps visualize. The new patio will go to the right and in the front of this one. The house is on the right and I will be pitching the entire patio away from the house and also pitching away from the deck along the right side.


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

i wouldn't bother w/any slope but 1/4" in 6' would allow surface drainage during a downpour,,, around here pavers are considered ' permeable pavement ' & usually installed level,,, # 2 sounds like the ticket :thumbsup:


----------

